# Adding a 3rd or 4th HD receiver questions



## mstar (Nov 1, 2012)

I just upgraded to Dish HD.
My dish has a 1000.2 LBN with 2 cables attached to port 2 and 3. Eastern ARC 61.5 and 72

I have two solo VIP 211 boxes becasue I wanted HD on both. 
But now i want to add at least one other receiver.

I am trying to find the most economical way to add the third box

Is there a way to split the one cable so two receivers can run on the one existing line? What is needed? (I understand I have to lease or buy another receiver if I do not want to mirror)

Can I split the signal with a Switch? Which switch and can it be hook up under the house and does it need anything else to wrok. I think it is a DPP 44? If I have the two cables going inot that swtich can I run 4 receivers or two duo boxes?

I am not on contract with Dish. They did the upgrade one time for free they said but if I wanted to add a 3rd only a 2 weeks later, they want me to commit to two years or said I can buy the equipment,

I am not sure if I should just commit or if it is better to buy on ebay.
I am just not sure I was going to commit for 2 more years. So I am trying to see what is involved. But then the equipment needed is included. I am confused if I still have to pay $7 a month how buying a box firt and then paying the equipment fee really makes sense just to stay off contract.

I think I can run another cable from the 1000.2 but not sure, port 1 is available. But then what if I wanted to add a 4th box?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 1000.2 lnb should have 3 outputs and one input, so all you need to do is just run the cable, connect the receiver and activate.


----------



## mstar (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi
Yes I understand that But now what if I wanted to add a 4th. Can on of those be split using a separator?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi... you cannot use splitters on DBS signals.

There are switches, like the DPP44 that lets you run 4 receivers (or more if you connect multiple such switches).


----------



## mstar (Nov 1, 2012)

Why cant you use a separator?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

mstar said:


> Why cant you use a separator?


Because of the way the system is designed, they only work with dual tuner receivers.


----------



## mstar (Nov 1, 2012)

So would that mean if I was willing to run a duo receiver, I would not need a swtich or that 3rd line from the Sat?

If I take the one line that is running on a VIP 211 and put a separator on a VIP722k, instead would it work for two TVS but one set SD? 
Or do you need a switch as well to use a separator, if so, why? 

Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your 1000.2 lnb has a 3 way switch built into it - for 3 receivers, they may be single or dual tuner receivers.

All Dish dual tuner receivers have the TV2 output as SD, not HD.

If you need to add a 4th receiver then you must use a 4 port switch such as the DPP44.

With 3 dual tuner recievers you can supply 6 or more TVs, but with 6 distinct outputs, one SD and one HD from each receiver, but the RF modulator from Dish dual tuner receivers can provide TV1 and TV2 to remote SD TV's with the agile RF modulator that can be tuned to output on various cable or OTA channels to the remote NTSC TVs.

If you need to feed HD to all receivers there is the Hopper/Joey system that has 3 HD tuners in the Hopper and can supply HD signal to the Joeys via Coaxial cable or ethernet cat 5 cable.


----------



## mstar (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi
I do not understand some of the terminalogy below. 
Thanks for clarifying.
"but the RF modulator from Dish dual tuner receivers can provide TV1 and TV2 to remote SD TV's with the agile RF modulator that can be tuned to output on various cable or OTA channels to the remote NTSC TVs."


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The RF modulator takes the tuner output and places it on a UHF channel or cable channel that you select for both the satellite tuners, so you can tune a remote TV connected by coaxial cable to either of the tuner outputs.


----------



## mstar (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok Let me change gears here. Lets say I do not care if one TV is in SD.
And lets say I only want 3 TVS 2 HD. And assume I do not want to pay another receiver free.

I have two lines coming in the house now One line going to a VIP 211 and the other to another VIP 211
IF I want to change the one receiver to a VIP722 what is needed
Just a separator to split the line at the receiver into two.
Is there any other device required to run the second output to TV2?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You'd need a diplexer at either end of the feed to the 722, with a TV/SAT combiner at the 722 to feed the TV2 signal wherever you need it.


----------



## mstar (Nov 1, 2012)

Is this correct?:
A Diplexer is needed to allow the TV2 OUTPUT to go BACK through the SAME cable? 
Is it true I would ONLY need a Separator if I have the TV2 going out on a new/different cable ? (ie adding a second cable and a double wall jack to use as the TV2 output.

I also see the Triplexor takes the place of the Diplexer and separator.
http://www.mydish.com/support/Triplexer
----------------------------
OK then what I am missing is what I need to have the cable on before the wall jack.

Right now I have the cable going from the dish inside the house and with a union, joining to the cable wall jack lead.

What is the next Magical device DISH requires? I am assuming if the signal is going back on the same cable, I need to have something before it joins up with the wall jack lead under the house.

Also does the TV2 require any other device to display the backfeed? If I understand you just have to have the TV tuned the to correct channel right?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, triplexor at the 722 is fine. If your TV2 signal and satellite signal are both being carried on the same cable to the location with the intended TV, you'll have to put another separator on that output so you can pull the UHF signal off.

You just need to tune to the channel you set it to on your setup menu.


----------



## mstar (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks so far so good, I enjoy learning this but have more questions.

Where do you put it. It has to be before it gets to my wall jack connection.
Which direction?
That is, if I am looking at a single cable coming from the dish under the house I have to also have to break that line to go to the other TV. (TV2)

If it was CATV I would have had it on a splitter. 
So I am confused how if I am going from the dish to the wall jack lead, and the triplexer is feeding back into that same cable how i am getting it to TV two. I assume I have to split the cable and then put on a diplexer or separator.
But I do not know which direction you attach them either.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Wall jack ----> Triplexor ---> 722

Wall jack ----> Separator ----> TV2


----------



## mstar (Nov 1, 2012)

I am sorry I must be leaving something out.
I can follow this to a point but missing the crawl space info.

Looking at this http://www.mydish.com/support/at-the-home-diagram
I go from dish to under house going into a diplexer 
THEN connect to the wall jack lead
THEN connect inside to the house to a lead and 
THEn connect that to a Triplexor to the receiver connections

BACK under the house I attach the cable leading to my Jack TV 2 to the Diplexer that Dish cable originally went in to go to TV1.

I also understand from our help I should not need the SWITCH since the Dish I have as a built in switch. Correct?

The image show a diplexer not separator so I am not sure if I need he separator or if it matters. 
If you see a mistake in the diagram let me know .


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

with 2 receivers you don't need the DPP44 switch. 

If you have a central demarc for all 3 locations in the crawlspace, one diplexer goes there. The "IN/OUT" goes to the room with the 722. The "VHF/UHF" out goes to the room you want TV2 in. The "SAT" output goes back to the dish.

In the room with the 722 you use the triplexer to put all 3 signals into the 722, tie the one output from that into the wall and you're good to go.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, please, but at this point I think all the details are there.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

a DP Seperator (or triplexer) would be all you'd need at the 211 location to upgrade to a 722. 

As for the TV2 location, ideally you'd like to run a homerun cable from the 722 to the TV2 location, thus eliminating the need to use diplexer's which may confuse you. If you happen to have 2 cables AT the "new" 722 location, then use 1 for the SAT feed (DP Seperator) an trace the other cable back to where it goes and connect it to the cable that goes to TV2 (assuming you have a feed already there) or run a new cable to the TV2 and connect the 2. On the other hand, you can use Diplexers to backfeed TV2's signal. This is only usefull though if your SAT cable happens to run/route near your TV2 location, or if getting a 2nd cable to the 722 location just isnt feasible. The diplexer (or triplexer) combines the SAT feed w/ the TV2 signal onto 1 cable, and it would also need to be 'diplexed' out, at or near the TV2 location. This may mean cutting the SAT cable an adding connectors to each end so you can add the diplexer to UN-combine the SAT signal & TV2 signal, an then you still will need to run a cable from that point to the TV2 location. 

As for the TV1 & TV2 signals, yes w/ the 722 you can set it up so that BOTH tuners have their own channel number assignment and send both signals out the TV2 output. So you could view both tuners from the TV2 location, only thing is that when the receiver is in 'dual' mode, you would only be able to view the signal from TV1 on its assigned channel while at the TV2 location. The TV2 remote would be able to control the TV2 tuner only. Dual mode basically assigns 1 tuner for TV1, and the other for TV2. In single mode, both TV1 an TV2 would show the same image.


----------

